# New baby goat tommorow



## magerz (Sep 24, 2013)

I'm get two baby goat tommorow they are twins and and ones a boy and a girl they are both 4 weeks old and I need help with names and no they aren't replacing the one I lost yesterday I saw them and said I have to have them and so I'm getting them need help with names


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I take it you will be bottle feeding them?


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

They are too cute


----------



## magerz (Sep 24, 2013)

ksalvagno said:


> I take it you will be bottle feeding them?


Thea probly but I like doing that I can get closer to it and rising it from a baby to an adult and what hing it grow


----------

